
Collaborate with Vultr on GitHub - OJFord
https://www.vultr.com/news/Collaborate-with-Vultr-on-GitHub/
======
OJFord
It's nice to see an official terraform provider that'll probably get accepted
upstream:

[https://github.com/vultr/terraform-provider-
vultr](https://github.com/vultr/terraform-provider-vultr)

But it's hard not to feel bad for all the (unacknowledged, as far as I can
tell) community effort that's gone in until now (and which I take no credit
for):

[https://github.com/squat/terraform-provider-
vultr](https://github.com/squat/terraform-provider-vultr)

